# Black Cod



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

A few years back I got on a kick out of cooking Mexican or Southwestern food and really enjoyed doing it. I got me a really good cook book written by an American of Spanish decent that was from Santa Fe New Mexico

Well when I got back down here in the land of fried chicken...I drifted away from my hobby of preparing GOOD Mexican Food, trust me our local Mexican restaurants are horrible, I would not set foot in a vallarta's if the chit was free.....it's bad

there ain't a mexican restaurant around here I would eat in

Now I feel better !

My next hobby is gonna be Japanese Food, and I was curious if anyone here ever ate any 

black cod. I understand it is really really good and friend from the west coast sent me this recipe.

http://rasamalaysia.com/recipe-black-cod-with-miso/

anyone ever eaten Black Cod ?

here's a black cod fishing video

http://www.fishex.com/seafood/black-cod/kruzof-video.html


----------

